

What is the single most influential book every programmer should read? - nickley
http://www.longhowl.com/howls/56

======
rjrodger
The Design of Everyday Things by Donald Norman

The internal design philosophy of any creative person completely permeates
their work.

Many developers have very little awareness of this. The primary symptom:
randomly indented code.

